
Anime master Hayao Miyazaki is coming out of retirement to make one last film - jaoued
http://www.wired.co.uk/articlhttp://www.theverge.com/2016/11/14/13621108/hayao-miyazaki-last-film-boro-the-caterpillare/hayao-miyazaki-latest-film-cgi-caterpillar
======
binalpatel
404 Page for me.

Though I must say - that might be the coolest 404 page I've ever seen.

Edit: The 404 page in question - in case the article actually comes back up
:). [http://imgur.com/a/cbhS2](http://imgur.com/a/cbhS2)

Edit2: The actual link to go to:
[http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/14/13621108/hayao-
miyazaki-l...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/14/13621108/hayao-miyazaki-
last-film-boro-the-caterpillar)

~~~
jaoued
Thanks for the correction. Not sure what happened here. True, the the 404 page
is really cool.

------
banhfun
How many times does he need to come out of retirement?

~~~
KingMob
Vice once described Miyazaki has a "serial retirer". Apparently his first
retirement announcement was back in the 90s.

